# Will Damasko bracelet fit the new D Sub 1?



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Tried emailing but have not heard back yet and thought maybe someone else here has thought of this long before me.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No, steel colour does not match. End links will not fit.

Don‘t you think Gnomon would offer a bracelet version if it fits ?!


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't care about the matching colors, but thats shame was hoping it was the same case just with different steel and the other visual aspects we all see. I know there is no official bracelet for it just looking for alternatives.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dsub1 is 22mm lug......and I concur with Mike, if there was a bracelet Anders would absolutely be selling it!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Don't care about the matching colors, but thats shame was hoping it was the same case just with different steel and the other visual aspects we all see. I know there is no official bracelet for it just looking for alternatives.


The DSub1 case is not the same as any other Damasko case so I doubt any bracelet would fit it.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a chance to get my hands on a DSub1 at Gnomon this weekend. I noticed that the position of lug holes is different than that of my DK15, although both have 22mm wide lugs. Lug holes on my DK15 are positioned very low at the bottom, while on DSub1 they are placed a bit higher (about 2mm higher). So I believe even if you could put the bracelet on, the end links won’t look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

wtma said:


> I had a chance to get my hands on a DSub1 at Gnomon this weekend. I noticed that the position of lug holes is different than that of my DK15, although both have 22mm wide lugs. Lug holes on my DK15 are positioned very low at the bottom, while on DSub1 they are placed a bit higher (about 2mm higher). So I believe even if you could put the bracelet on, the end links won't look good.


Thanks. Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Follow up question: will the bracelet fit the Dsub2?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jdelage said:


> Follow up question: will the bracelet fit the Dsub2?


No. But there is a „DAMASKO bracelet made of submarine steel with deployment buckle" in the pipeline, see website.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I do not see any reference to a sub steel bracelet on the website. Can you specify where on the website it is?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> I do not see any reference to a sub steel bracelet on the website. Can you specify where on the website it is?


Click on STRAP and you will read this:

„Black rubber strap with deployment buckle
DAMASKO bracelet made of submarine steel with deployment buckle"


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Ahh, yes. So, I know I have said before that I think the DSub1 and DSub2 cases are different. Though you think they are the same. So I wonder if the bracelet would fit the DSub1 then?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Email to Info @ damasko.de and you are in the know.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

So, here is the response I received from Damasko. I am excited to hear that they have plans to make bracelets for both of the DSub's. Can't wait to see some renders of what these are going to look like.

Thank you for your e-mail.

Following your inquiry I would like to inform you that the Dsub 2 Is bigger
with 1 mm both mid-case and lugs.

Yes a steel bracelet for each model separately is planned and it will come
this year, we don't have a date at the moment.

For further support don't hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards,

Sergiu


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

And to add:

Both bracelets will be identical, only the end links will be a bit different. Both, of course, will feature a diver extension. New catalogue in the pipeline, available soon.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Very cool! Just bought a pre-owned Dsub1 on the forum; it's good to know there will be a bracelet coming.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Very cool! Just bought a pre-owned Dsub1 on the forum; it's good to know there will be a bracelet coming.


Cool. Did you get #40?


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Buellrider said:


> Cool. Did you get #40?


Yes. Was it yours?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jdelage said:


> Yes. Was it yours?


#30
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/unofficial-dsub1-registry-4594077.html


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Yes. Was it yours?


No, there were only two that I know were for sale att; 14 and 40. I figured it was 40, congrats.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm very happy with it. My 2 gripes are (1) the date is so small it's not use-able for my 46-yr old eyes and (2) the case presents a completely flat side which makes it hard for shirt cuffs to glide smoothly over it. Not huge issues for a diver.


----------



## Modestwrist (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone know the style bracelet that will come out?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Modestwrist said:


> Does anyone know the style bracelet that will come out?


No.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello, all!
So, it's been a year (+6 days) since the last post on this thread.
Apparently, I'm the newest WUS member to join the DSub1 owners club (No. 86) and have been wondering exactly about the bracelet. Does anybody here know anything about it? Just checked Damasko's website, and cannot find any info regarding a bracelet to fit the DSub1 (actually, any of the DSub's).
Cheers!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Elmero said:


> Hello, all!
> So, it's been a year (+6 days) since the last post on this thread.
> Apparently, I'm the newest WUS member to join the DSub1 owners club (No. 86) and have been wondering exactly about the bracelet. Does anybody here know anything about it? Just checked Damasko's website, and cannot find any info regarding a bracelet to fit the DSub1 (actually, any of the DSub's).
> Cheers!


There's no info on Damasko's website or IG or FB and there's no bracelet.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

stuffler said:


> There's no info on Damasko's website or IG or FB and there's no bracelet.


Thanks...so I guess we'll just have to keep on waiting. I wonder if someone has had any success fitting an aftermarket bracelet with curved end-links to the DSub1...

Regards


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Elmero said:


> Hello, all!
> So, it's been a year (+6 days) since the last post on this thread.
> Apparently, I'm the newest WUS member to join the DSub1 owners club (No. 86) and have been wondering exactly about the bracelet. Does anybody here know anything about it? Just checked Damasko's website, and cannot find any info regarding a bracelet to fit the DSub1 (actually, any of the DSub's).
> Cheers!


The only thing I know is that they are "working on it", no details, no specific dates.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

I emailed them in the middle of the year last year and they told me that they were working on it and to follow up with them at the end of the year. When I contacted them at the end of the year they said they weren't able to complete the bracelet project in 2018 as they had hoped to do and will continue to work on it and hopefully release it sometime in 2019. That's the only info I was able to get from them. They could have released it a long time ago if they were just going to use the same 22mm bracelet they have on other models (+ new end links and made from submarine steel), so I would guess that they are designing a different clasp system/diver extension since it's a dive watch. That's the only explanation I can think of for the delay and it makes sense.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt2006 said:


> I emailed them in the middle of the year last year and they told me that they were working on it and to follow up with them at the end of the year. When I contacted them at the end of the year they said they weren't able to complete the bracelet project in 2018 as they had hoped to do and will continue to work on it and hopefully release it sometime in 2019. That's the only info I was able to get from them. They could have released it a long time ago if they were just going to use the same 22mm bracelet they have on other models (+ new end links and made from submarine steel), so I would guess that they are designing a different clasp system/diver extension since it's a dive watch. That's the only explanation I can think of for the delay and it makes sense.


Thanks for your input. I would agree with you that it would seem like they embarked themselves into designing a totally new bracelet for the DSub line, but it's taking them rather long. I guess Damasko is serious enough so that we can take them for their word (i.e. they are really working on it, not just saying they are). I do hope it will fit the DSub1 Gnomon Exclusive once it comes out.

Cheers!


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

Elmero said:


> I do hope it will fit the DSub1 Gnomon Exclusive once it comes out.
> 
> Cheers!


When I asked them I specifically mentioned the DSub1 as that's the one I've got. I think they're making one for DSub1 and 2/3, but don't know for sure. I don't see why they wouldn't. All three models have a 22mm lug width so it'd only require different end pieces depending on which model you have since the Sub1 has a different case than the Sub2/3.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt2006 said:


> When I asked them I specifically mentioned the DSub1 as that's the one I've got. I think they're making one for DSub1 and 2/3, but don't know for sure. I don't see why they wouldn't. All three models have a 22mm lug width so it'd only require different end pieces depending on which model you have since the Sub1 has a different case than the Sub2/3.


Sounds absolutely right and gives me some hope.
Being the DSub1 kind of a "forgotten child" (have still to find any official Damasko communication on it...like a mention on their webpage, or a catalogue) I keep fearing they'll leave it out of the design.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Elmero said:


> Sounds absolutely right and gives me some hope.
> Being the DSub1 kind of a "forgotten child" (have still to find any official Damasko communication on it...like a mention on their webpage, or a catalogue) I keep fearing they'll leave it out of the design.


You can't find the DSub1 in any Damasko catalogue or on their website because the DSub1 was exclusivly made for Gnomon, exclusively promoted by Gnomon, sold exclusively by Gnomon. Catalogue currently mentions the DSub2/3 and a DSub4 is in the pipeline, black dial afaik.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

stuffler said:


> You can't find the DSub1 in any Damasko catalogue or on their website because the DSub1 was exclusivly made for Gnomon, exclusively promoted by Gnomon, sold exclusively by Gnomon. Catalogue currently mentions the DSub2/3 and a DSub4 is in the pipeline, black dial afaik.


Thanks, Mike.

Yes, I know the DSub1 is a Gnomon exclusive. But it's still a watch made by (and branded) Damasko...I just find it "funny" that they never mention it. I mean, the DSub1 could appear at their catalog, with all the specifications and technical data, stating it was/is a model made exclusively for Gnomon. I've encountered some not so "in-the-know" people who think Gnomon's DSub1 must be a fake, since there's no mention of it anywhere coming directly from Damasko themselves.

Anyhow, really looking forward to that DSub bracelet. I love the DSub1, but would really enjoy wearing it on a bracelet.

Cheers!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

I know this thread is a couple years old but here is my response from Damasko yesterday. I emailed asking about a dsub bracelet and this is what they said:


Hello Craig,

Thank you for your email.

A bracelet is definitely planned but we consider we wont be able to realize the project this year.

Please follow up at the end of the year perhaps we will know more.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Sergiu Onita


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Slightly off topic, but I saw this in the Damasko owners group on FB. This person made their own bracelet to suit! By their own admission, not a perfect fit, but it looks damn good to me.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Cahanc said:


> I know this thread is a couple years old but here is my response from Damasko yesterday. I emailed asking about a dsub bracelet and this is what they said:
> 
> Hello Craig,
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I got the exact same reply by Mr. Onita (who, I must say, was super nice to deal with and extremely helpful when dealing with a warranty issue regarding the bezel of my Dsub1) 2 years ago... Hopefully they'll manage to get it done sometime soon. The watch absolutely needs a matching bracelet.

Got rid of mine some months ago.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Jasper110 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I saw this in the Damasko owners group on FB. This person made their own bracelet to suit! By their own admission, not a perfect fit, but it looks damn good to me.
> 
> View attachment 15863691
> View attachment 15863692
> View attachment 15863693


Agreed. Something like that may hold me until the in house comes out, maybe, depending on how hard it was to get that to fit!


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Damasko could make their own lives easier _and_ their bracelets a lot more saleable if they made a universal end-link for them - just a simple straight end that would fit any watch, even other brands like Sinn.

Personally I would prefer it, as I'm not 100% convinced the style of the existing integrated end links suits the watches perfectly - not that it stops me wearing mine!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

earlofsodbury said:


> Damasko could make their own lives easier _and_ their bracelets a lot more saleable if they made a universal end-link for them - just a simple straight end that would fit any watch, even other brands like Sinn.
> 
> Personally I would prefer it, as I'm not 100% convinced the style of the existing integrated end links suits the watches perfectly - not that it stops me wearing mine!


I agree, but I think that's not the case with the DSub line hypothetical bracelet. In this case, I think Damasko will use the same material as the case: "submarine steel" and they would need to add some kind of a "wetsuit extension" and an appropriate clasp. Not a huge task, but I guess the DSub is not among their top sellers, so not a priority.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Elmero said:


> I agree, but I think that's not the case with the DSub line hypothetical bracelet. In this case, I think Damasko will use the same material as the case: "submarine steel" and they would need to add some kind of a "wetsuit extension" and an appropriate clasp. Not a huge task, but I guess the DSub is not among their top sellers, so not a priority.


Yes, indeed, you're quire right. I was coming at it from the POV of someone who likes divers watches, but has never dived!

I do wonder if the wait will end soon, simply because the whole DSub range has been pulled from Damasko's website recently and I believe are to be replaced fairly soon - releasing a new bracelet at the same time would be quite a coup.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

earlofsodbury said:


> Yes, indeed, you're quire right. I was coming at it from the POV of someone who likes divers watches, but has never dived!
> 
> I do wonder if the wait will end soon, simply because the whole DSub range has been pulled from Damasko's website recently and I believe are to be replaced fairly soon - releasing a new bracelet at the same time would be quite a coup.


I certainly hope that any bracelet for the Dsub line would be backwards compatible. On the bright side, if it is not I may have to buy another Damasko just so I can get a bracelet for that one. A bit mad but not totally untrue.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Jasper110 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I saw this in the Damasko owners group on FB. This person made their own bracelet to suit! By their own admission, not a perfect fit, but it looks damn good to me.
> 
> View attachment 15863691
> View attachment 15863692
> View attachment 15863693


I understand wanting a bracelet but anytime I have attempted to blunt force hollow end links to fit a watch case never ends well and my OCD would never be able to look at the steel colors, etc.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

earlofsodbury said:


> I do wonder if the wait will end soon, simply because the whole DSub range has been pulled from Damasko's website recently


Looks like they removed most of their models. They only list watches that use their in-house movement and chronographs. I wonder if they are discontinuing everything or just revamping their website and haven't added them back yet.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Matt2006 said:


> Looks like they removed most of their models. They only list watches that use their in-house movement and chronographs. I wonder if they are discontinuing everything or just revamping their website and haven't added them back yet.


I'm pretty sure they'll reintroduce one or more dive watches with their in-house movement, same will be true for a more diverse 3-hand range - more dial colours, bezels etc. No way are they going to leave the collection at present levels - it just takes time to re-engineer the various new models.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

earlofsodbury said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll reintroduce one or more dive watches with their in-house movement, same will be true for a more diverse 3-hand range - more dial colours, bezels etc. No way are they going to leave the collection at present levels - it just takes time to re-engineer the various new models.


I agree. I can't believe they'll pull that far back and offer only a few, they've got to be retooling and designing etc. I can't wait to see what they come out with, it's a bummer the price hike that will surely come with the new in house models but I have every reason to believe they will put out some great pieces. If history is a guide as to design, colors etc it should be more of what made them what they are today.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> I agree. I can't believe they'll pull that far back and offer only a few, they've got to be retooling and designing etc. I can't wait to see what they come out with, it's a bummer the price hike that will surely come with the new in house models but I have every reason to believe they will put out some great pieces. If history is a guide as to design, colors etc it should be more of what made them what they are today.


I was a little dismayed by the price rises, especially since they are unevenly applied (e.g. the premium for date _vs._ no-date is disproportionate), but the new movements not only add exclusivity and the cachet of true in-house manufacture, they are also technically better* than what they are replacing, so I'm happy to save for longer to afford them.

(* stronger bridges, stronger steel hand-wining mechanism, ceramic rotor bearings, low maintenance lubricant-free, improved finishing, parts-compatible with ETA)


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

earlofsodbury said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll reintroduce one or more dive watches with their in-house movement


Seems like that's what they're doing based on their teaser they just posted. That appears to be the same case from the DSub2/3 when I compare pics so my guess is it's just an update to those models so that they now use the in-house movement. Which is actually a good thing for us hoping for a bracelet because I don't feel like they'd be likely to produce a bracelet for a completely discontinued model. But if this new diver shares the same case as the DSub2/3 and they make a bracelet for it then it'll fit the old models too. Now hopefully they produce a new DSub1 with the in-house model as well so that I can get a bracelet


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Matt2006 said:


> Seems like that's what they're doing based on their teaser they just posted. That appears to be the same case from the DSub2/3 when I compare pics so my guess is it's just an update to those models so that they now use the in-house movement. Which is actually a good thing for us hoping for a bracelet because I don't feel like they'd be likely to produce a bracelet for a completely discontinued model. But if this new diver shares the same case as the DSub2/3 and they make a bracelet for it then it'll fit the old models too. Now hopefully they produce a new DSub1 with the in-house model as well so that I can get a bracelet


The teaser appears to be of a black Damest-coated DSub, which is an interesting extension of the range if so; in-house movement is a no-brainer, just wonder if they'll be offering less vivid colour combinations as well? A pity in my book, but undoubtedly more commercial.

As for the bracelet - I've somewhat lost track of why this is such an issue? Surely all that's needed is a case-specific end-link so that the existing 22mm bracelet can be used? With the wonders of CAD and multi-axis milling this _should_ be a hilariously-easy thing to do, certainly _*far*_ easier than developing your own movement...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

earlofsodbury said:


> The teaser appears to be of a black Damest-coated DSub, which is an interesting extension of the range if so; in-house movement is a no-brainer, just wonder if they'll be offering less vivid colour combinations as well? A pity in my book, but undoubtedly more commercial.
> 
> As for the bracelet - I've somewhat lost track of why this is such an issue? Surely all that's needed is a case-specific end-link so that the existing 22mm bracelet can be used? With the wonders of CAD and multi-axis milling this _should_ be a hilariously-easy thing to do, certainly _*far*_ easier than developing your own movement...


If I remember correctly there's a noticable difference in color, the ice-hardened martensitic steel has a different hue compared to the surface hardened austenitic submarine steel. I remember there has been a discussion thread about the different look but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

earlofsodbury said:


> As for the bracelet - I've somewhat lost track of why this is such an issue? Surely all that's needed is a case-specific end-link so that the existing 22mm bracelet can be used? With the wonders of CAD and multi-axis milling this _should_ be a hilariously-easy thing to do, certainly _*far*_ easier than developing your own movement...


As Mike said - I think the regular bracelets are a different color since they're not made of the submarine steel like the DSub cases are? I might be wrong there though. Beyond that, I figured Damasko would try to design a different clasp with wet-suit extension since they're dive watches. The process of designing a new clasp has always been my guess as to what the real hold-up was, but they've never confirmed anything to my knowledge.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> If I remember correctly there's a noticable difference in color, the ice-hardened martensitic steel has a different hue compared to the surface hardened austenitic submarine steel. I remember there has been a discussion thread about the different look but I couldn't find it.


Less speculation, more experimentation (i.e. you are right):
Colour and tone, even degree of "polish" is quite different. The fit of the end-links is OK, but by no means perfect - you could wear it securely, but they rattle a little and stand proud, making the bracelet a looser fit than on the otherwise identically-sized lug-to-lug DC80. Looks nice though, doesn't it!


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

Those end links fit better than I expected! Come on, Damasko... I've been wearing my Pelagos way more than my DSub1 because I prefer bracelets over straps. Please make a bracelet so that I opt for the DSub1 more often


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

earlofsodbury said:


> Less speculation, more experimentation (i.e. you are right):
> Colour and tone, even degree of "polish" is quite different. The fit of the end-links is OK, but by no means perfect - you could wear it securely, but they rattle a little and stand proud, making the bracelet a looser fit than on the otherwise identically-sized lug-to-lug DC80. Looks nice though, doesn't it!


What bracelet is this in the pic? 22mm width Ice Hardened? If not can you say what it is? Thanks.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> What bracelet is this in the pic? 22mm width Ice Hardened? If not can you say what it is? Thanks.


Ummm... Damasko's current 22mm bracelet...


----------

